# Wago AI'S Speisend?



## Lars123 (28 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mal einen kurze Frage welche Wago Klemmen können ein 4-20mA Speisen? Also 2 Draht..


Ich habe da irgendwie nichts gefunden..



Lars


----------



## rheumakay (28 Februar 2014)

Hallo, was für einen Sensor hast du genau?

Salopp gesagt .. alle analogen Stromeingangskarten z.b. 750-473 (2Kanal 4-20mA)
Bei WAGO kannst du aber auch direkt die Techn.Daten sowie Datenblatt downloaden (dort sind auch Anschlußbeispiele angegeben)

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...serie-750-753/analogeingangsklemmen/index.jsp


----------



## Lars123 (28 Februar 2014)

Also ist ist ein Temperatur Transmitter. Ohne Hilfsspannung.

Gibt es Karten die die Geräte direkt aus dem 4-20mA Speisen? Also 24V ausgeben?


----------



## rheumakay (28 Februar 2014)

du schließt den Sensor *direkt an die Klemme an (AI und Masse).. das wars!*
 (du hast ja gsagt, dass es sich um einen 2-Leiter Sensor handelt)

eignen würde sich z.B. der 4-Kanal Analogeingang 4-20mA 750-455
https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5StartPage.jsp;jsessionid=19F425B9A0287D57B573E76C82DC2320?zone=6

Hinweis aus den techn.Daten:
Die Analogeingangskemme verarbeitet Signale der normierten Größe 4-20 mA.
Das Eingangssignal wird galvanisch getrennt zur Systemebene mit einer Auflösung von 12 Bit übertragen.
Zur Spannungsversorgung wird die interne Systemspannung genutzt.
Die Eingangskanäle des Moduls besitzen ein gemeinsames Massepotential.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2014)

Ich bezweifle, daß die 4-Kanal-Analogeingangsklemme 4-20 mA 750-455 aktiv 4-20mA-2-Leiter-Sensoren speist.

Wago drückt sich in der Artikelbeschreibung um eine eindeutige Aussage; alle unscharfen Formulierungen deuten eher darauf hin, daß die Klemme 2-Leiter-Meßumformer NICHT versorgt.

Um 4 Kanäle mit 20mA versorgen zu können, ist die angegebene Stromaufnahme von 65mA zu niedrig. Wozu wird eine max. Eingangsspannung angegeben, wenn die Klemme den Sensor versorgen würde? Und wieso ist in dem schematischen Schaltbild eine Diode mit Anode am Eingang eingezeichnet? Wie sollen da 20mA DC herausfließen können? (Vielleicht ist die Diode aber nur "schematisch" und die exakte Polung "unwichtig"?)

Falls die Klemme wie von mir vermutet tatsächlich nur für aktive 4-Draht-Sensoren mit eigener Versorgung gedacht ist, dann kann man aber totzdem auch passive 2-Draht-Sensoren anschließen: + des Sensors an +24V, - des Sensors an den Analogeingang, und die 0V des Analogeingangs zur 0V der 24V-Versorgung.


Bei den 2-Kanal-Analogeingangsklemmen 4-20 mA 750-466, 750-473 und 750-474 schreibt Wago extra dazu


> Diese Klemme liefert die Spannungsversorgung für 2-Leiter-Messumformer, die keine eigene Spannungsversorgung haben.



Harald


----------

